
Introducing Vireo: A Lightweight and Versatile Video Processing Library - f2n
https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/open-source/2017/introducing-vireo.html
======
Cyberdog
Here's the Git log on the GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/twitter/vireo/commits/master](https://github.com/twitter/vireo/commits/master)
. As of this writing, it consists of a single commit with the commit message
"first commit."

I'll give the devs here the benefit of the doubt that the original project
repo has more history than that, but what might be the reason it wasn't
preserved when the GitHub repo was created? Copyright reasons? Or someone just
couldn't be bothered?

~~~
cbalyc
The project is relatively mature at Twitter and has indeed a much longer
commit history. Per our internal policies, the repo had to be cleaned before
we could release it to public, and thus we erased the history before putting
it on github. An exciting fresh new page in the project history.

~~~
Cyberdog
Okay, I figured this was probably a policy thing, but why?

Not trying to be critical here. Just curious.

~~~
cbalyc
It's mostly related to properly complying with OSS licenses of other projects
and we also had some pieces of code that were for Twitter specific use cases.

------
joshbaptiste
So a lightweight version of ffmpeg/mencoder, but what is meant by
"lightweight" in terms of stream video processing? Does it perform conversions
from one codec to another using less CPU cycles.

~~~
kevinquennesson
Lightweight in terms of new code on top of existing codecs: we kept it
compact, meaning small binary, fast execution, and easier to add to a mobile
app for instance. (ffmpeg gets big very quickly). Also, there aren't any extra
memory management system, buffer pools etc: it's all done through C++11. We
basically thinly rearchitectured around the media technologies used today in
99% of cases: mp4, mpeg ts, jpg, GIFs, VPX/WebM, WebP, ...

